# Calles & Casas de barrios residenciales de Asunción del Paraguay



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

Como peruano viviendo en el Paraguay,les contaré mis impresiones de dichos barrios (ojo..me refiero a barrios modernos,no los antiguos ó semicéntricos) :
Van a ver en las siguientes fotos,las típicas casas y calles que se ven en todos los barrios residenciales de la ciudad... Todavía hay un elevado porcentaje de calles con empedrado y no con asfalto... Como limeño,ésto me chocó en un comienzo,de ver que muchas calles no eran asfaltadas,sino de un empedrado rústico.. lo peor que cuando la Municipalidad intenta asfaltar una calle,tienen por lo general el rechazo de muchos vecinos,que alegan que el empedrado es mejor,sea,porque cuando llueve el agua se empoza y no se forman "ríos" (el sistema de alcantarillado y desagüe no es suficiente cuando hay lluvias fuertes),también alegan que "dá menos calor con empedrado" y permite que los autos circulen a velocidades màs bajas... 
El paraguayo gusta de vivir en casas,no en edificios... en realidad somos los extranjeros los que vivimos en edificios ó algunos paraguayos que han vivido en el extranjero y se las quieren dar de "bohemios"...pero en realidad,el paraguayo desea vivir en una casa (la gran mayoría de un solo piso) y sobretodo con "patio" (que es nuestro jardincito exterior e interior)... aunque los paraguayos son más bien de usar el patio externo,so pretexto de "tomar el fresco" y curiosear a toda la vecindad... motivo más que suficiente para evitar vivir en dichos barrios....








































Hay zonas donde en medio de la vegetación (tipo selva/bosque),hay casas grandes con piscinas... por lo general los barrios residenciales son peculiares,porque se pueden ver numerosas casas enormes,con 5 ó 6 autos... y tambièn mezcladas con ranchitos (que es la versión tropical de las chozas),son pocos los barrios donde todo es parejo,o sea,que todas las casas sean mansiones por ejemplo.... 
Vean como hay una gran casa en medio de un "yuyal" (como le dicen acá a la vegetación extensa) :








Hay pocos barrios donde todas las casas son mansiones (generalmente los barrios cerrados) ó zonas como las del Yacht & Golf Club :
























Personalmente me gustan más los barrios residenciales semicéntricos,urbanizados en los años 40s,50s y 60s... como el del Colegio Internacional,Barrio Jara,Las Mercedes,Sajonia y Ciudad Nueva...que tienen toques a San Isidro y Miraflores... donde todas las calles están asfaltadas y a mi parecer,vive la gente más culta y tradicional... no los nuevos ricos...


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Hola tio!, yo vivo en Brasil y conosco varios paraguayas (que dicho sea de paso son muy lindas!!!).No conosco Asuncion pero lo que dices es verdad pues ellas me han contado, es mas, solo una de ellas vive en Edificio y parece que todos son de fichas pues es un edificio donde solo viven medicos, jejeje, creo q el edifico queda en la calle Peru o por ahi cerquita.

AH! si me inmagino que usaran los patios para hacer el famoso asadito!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonitas casas dodi !!! Las zonas se ven muy tranquilas e invitan a pasar con solo mirar las fotos.......

Muy buen aporte mi estimado

saludos...


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Wow...gracias por el thread..se ve muy poco de ese pais en SSC :yes:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Mangolight...andate con calma...*

Voy leyendo tus posts y veo que eres "un tanto acelerado".... yo tengo un nombre y es Dodi,asì que prefiero que me llamen por mi nombre y nada de otros apelativos... eso de "tío",sólo está reservado para que los usen mis verdaderos sobrinos y sobrinas... esperemos que te quede aclaradito el asunto.... y gracias por la comprensiòn...

No conozco ese edificio donde solo viven mèdicos...lo que si existe son 2 edificios gemelos de 15 pisos que son consultorios médicos y se llaman las Torres Coomecipar...pero allì no vive nadie,son sólo consultorios... 

Efectivamente,los patios se usan para los asaditos,para los bailes,para ver la tele,para chismear con los vecinos... 



mangolight said:


> Hola tio!, yo vivo en Brasil y conosco varios paraguayas (que dicho sea de paso son muy lindas!!!).No conosco Asuncion pero lo que dices es verdad pues ellas me han contado, es mas, solo una de ellas vive en Edificio y parece que todos son de fichas pues es un edificio donde solo viven medicos, jejeje, creo q el edifico queda en la calle Peru o por ahi cerquita.
> 
> AH! si me inmagino que usaran los patios para hacer el famoso asadito!!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Hay muchos threads del Paraguay en SSC...*

En el Foro Sudamericano,los foristas paraguayos (me incluyo yo),hemos puesto docenas de threads...tienen que verlos !!!!



samba_man said:


> Wow...gracias por el thread..se ve muy poco de ese pais en SSC :yes:


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Asi es Jhonatan..*

Hay barrios muy tranquilos y con casas preciosas.... pero caminar por la ciudad con el calor tan fuerte es muy incómodo... y cuando llueve es peor..lo ideal es caminar en invierno,pero es muy cortito... algunas semanitas de julio y agosto...



skyperu34 said:


> que bonitas casas dodi !!! Las zonas se ven muy tranquilas e invitan a pasar con solo mirar las fotos.......
> 
> Muy buen aporte mi estimado
> 
> saludos...


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

En serio a ellos les gusta tener calles empedradas a tener asfalto? Asu!


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Aunque no lo creas....es cierto...*

Si,se deprimen cuando les asfaltan la calle.... es algo que no termino de entender,porque el empedrado que usan acà es realmente feo y antiestètico... no es como ese empedrado que se ven en ciudades europeas..ò que se vè mucho en el Brasil... para cruzar la pista,es un suplicio.. y para las llantas de los autos es un martirio... pero bueno...cada paìs tiene sus costumbres...aunque en la actualidad,la mayor parte de las calles dentro del municipio de Asunciòn ya estàn totalmente asfaltadas...màs bien en los municipios vecinos todavìa la mayor parte es empedrado.



JaViChO_CoOL said:


> En serio a ellos les gusta tener calles empedradas a tener asfalto? Asu!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Asu dodi, bueno ya q me reprimes asi delante de todos, te cuento asi como le dije a EsJAbad( cuando lo llame de tio ) es que hace ya varios anos en Lima tio no es mas para viejos, y si una manera de referirse a alguien de manera cordial y amigable (modismo). Si te ofendiste, no quise que fuera asi, y en ningun momento fui despectivo ni de mala indole. Disculpa.

Pd. No soy acelerao.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No te preocupes...no hay problema...*

No me ofendí ni lo tomé como sinónimo de "viejo"...sencillamente me gusta que me llamen por mi nombre que es Enrique ò por mi apodo que es Dodi... por algo tengo ambos... 

Bueno...te cuento : existen también 2 edificios gemelos de 20 pisos... quizàs 23 pisos (voy a conseguir las fotos),que inicialmente iban a ser Edificios Médicos (consultorios y pequeñas clínicas),pero el proyecto no resultò...los edificios se terminaron de construir,pero los acabados no... posteriormente empezaron a alquilarse como departamentos,pero no son nada lujosos...al contrario,precisamente como estàn "a medio acabar" son algo baratos (aunque yo no vivirìa allì porque los balcones los noto muy inseguros)...aunque las vistas deben ser espectaculares.. sobretodo a la Bahìa... y cuando hay tormenta,debe ser todo un espectàculo ... se llaman ambos Centro Médico 25 de Mayo I y II.... pero no creo que vivan mèdicos allì... quizàs si,hayan algunos consultorios...



mangolight said:


> Asu dodi, bueno ya q me reprimes asi delante de todos, te cuento asi como le dije a EsJAbad( cuando lo llame de tio ) es que hace ya varios anos en Lima tio no es mas para viejos, y si una manera de referirse a alguien de manera cordial y amigable (modismo). Si te ofendiste, no quise que fuera asi, y en ningun momento fui despectivo ni de mala indole. Disculpa.
> 
> Pd. No soy acelerao.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Fotos de los Edificios "Médicos"*

Mangolight :
Acá podrás ver una vista nocturna de la zona donde se encuentran las Torres Coomecipar....en realidad no son edificios "gemelos"...uno es un poco más alto que el otro... 
Hacia el medio de la foto,los 2 edificios que están en primer plano (uno de ellos con todas sus ventanas iluminadas),bueno esos 2 son Coomecipar...al extremo derecho de la foto,hay un gran edificio "en construcciòn"...bueno,ese iba a ser el edificio más grande del complejo Coomecipar,lamentablemente se vino una fuerte crisis financiera que no permitió que se terminara y asì està ya como 8 años... 








Las torres del Centro Médico 25 de Mayo si tienen apartamentos para viviendas (a diferencia de Coomecipar que son sólo consultorios)... están más cerca al centro y son esos 2 edificios blancos del mismo tamaño (tambièn en èste caso no llegaron a terminarse del todo). La parte arbolada es la conocida Plaza Uruguaya.








Las torres Coomecipar quedan cerca de la avenida Perú,pero no en la misma avenida,sino en el cruce de las calles Rio de Janeiro con Rosa Peña. 
Las torres 25 de Mayo,deben su nombre porque uno de sus costados dà a la calle 25 de Mayo,aunque la mayor parte de sus fachadas dan a la calle Tacuary. Estàn distantes de la avenida Perú.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Gracias dodi!, le preguntare a mi amiga para saber exactamente la direccion!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Recuerden que pare los temas que han tratado en este thread se usa el pm.

Por favor no desvirtuar los temas.

Excelente thread Dodi...un besote


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Se ve muy bonito, sobretodo con ese entorno tán verde que tienen.


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

apalala...!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

ya esta!, tengo la direccion dodi, mira es esta calle Rio de Janeiro, y el edificio se llama coomencipar, ceerquita a la calle Peru.

oops, lo habias dicho en el otro post, jejeje.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Coomecipar es un edificio de consultorios...*

Es un par de edificios bonitos,pero tampoco son lujosos... y son sòlo de consultorios...quizàs uno de ellos tenga algunos departamentos,pero lo dudo. La zona es bonita,es un barrio clàsico de clase media... 



mangolight said:


> ya esta!, tengo la direccion dodi, mira es esta calle Rio de Janeiro, y el edificio se llama coomencipar, ceerquita a la calle Peru.
> 
> oops, lo habias dicho en el otro post, jejeje.


----------



## raelkpy (Jul 18, 2007)

como buen asunceno... NI SE LES OCURRA ASFALTAR LOS EMPEDRADOS... jeje :lol: 

me gusta la combinación del cielo azul, bien azul, la piedra negra semilustrada y las casas de 1 piso.


----------



## raelkpy (Jul 18, 2007)

pues a mí me gustan los empedrados en barrios sin mucha circulación, de hecho en Ypacarai se realizó una prueba sobre una nueva técnica de empedrado y dio muy buenos resultados, otro tramo se realizó en la calle Molas López (Villa Guaraní). Asfaltar todas las calles no es una buena solución por ahora, por qué? El sistema pluvial no llega a todas partes, el clocal tampoco y la red de agua corriente todavía no fue cambiada. 

Asfaltar sería apostar por una solución que solo tendría efecto a corto plazo. Además la ciudad se llenaría literalmente de baches. Ya tenemos bastantes ahora.

Hasta que toda la red de agua corriente, aguas clocales y aguas pluviales no lleguen a toda la ciudad, prefiero el empedrado... Claro está, haciendo el mantenimiento correcto de las piedras.


----------



## boliviajar (May 9, 2011)

tengo que tener minimo 10 posts para ver las fotos... si es que...


----------



## ketoperuano (Jul 10, 2011)

Boliviajar has revivido mi thread que abrí hace 8 años y medio cuando yo todavía vivía en el Paraguay...como todas las postée por Imageshack,lamentablemente ya se han borrado.... Yo en el 2007 era "mapamundista".... Saludos,Dodi


----------

